

Nokia will ship a device with Android 5.0 - knocte
http://webnewsvoice.com/nexus-5-and-nokia-focus-release-with-android-5-0/

======
dindresto
I hope you noticed: "This is a satirical column."

~~~
lnsignificant
Satire or not; I want one and would imagine enough Android fanboys would want
one enough to make this a legitimate market to do some R&D in.

